# كتب اخرى عن هندسة التعدين لعام 2006



## alshangiti (17 مارس 2007)

كتب اخرى عن هندسة التعدين من ال SME 

NEW Mining Books 2006​ 


ADVANCES IN COMMINUTION

EDITOR

S. Komar Kawatra, 
Published by Society for Mining, Metallurgy, and Exploration, in 2006 
568 pages, 1 volume

SUMMARY:
Advances in Comminution come at a critical time. It focuses on the dilemma of needing to grind materials to ever-finer sizes while maintaining reasonable energy costs. The selection and sizing of stirred mills for regrinding and ultrafine grinding applications do not lend themselves to conventional methodologies; therefore, new approaches are being developed


BULK MATERIAL HANDLING BY CONVEYOR BELT 6

EDITOR

Michael T. Myers, 
Published by Society for Mining, Metallurgy, and Exploration, in 2006 
88 pages, 1 volume 

SUMMARY

The timing of Bulk Material Handling by Conveyor Belt 6 coincides with unsurpassed growth in the mining industry. The industrial growth and demand in China and India continues to add fuel to the overall growth of the world economy. In the two years since Bulk Material 5 was published, average coal prices have increased by 80% with metallurgical coal spot prices currently averaging $90 per ton. Copper prices have increased by 100% and are currently averaging more than $1.81 per pound. Prices for other minerals have also risen dramatically. Indications are that this is not to be a short-term upsurge as historically has been the case. Most experts are expecting stabilization of prices, but with small growth, for the next five to ten years.


Canadian & American Mines Handboook 2005-2006

EDITOR

Published by Business Information Group, in 2005 
600 pages, 1 volume 

SUMMARY
Find financial, production, and exploration facts about Canadian and American mining companies fast.
This resource provides a concise snapshot of more than 2,400 Canadian and American mining companies, mines, and associated organizations such as smelters, refineries, and industry associations. Company profiles feature details on exploration, active mines, productivity rates, proven and probable reserves, economic plan, corporate asset, key personnel, and financials.


*Canadian & American Mines Handboook 2006-2007*

EDITOR

Published by Business Information Group, in 2006 
672 pages, 1 volume 

SUMMARY

The Canadian & American Mines Handbook 2006-2007 is the most comprehensive mining company directory on the market. Update your knowledge of exploration and development activity; discount mill capacity, operating rates and mining methods being employed in operations around the world; look up the names and addresses of directors, officers, owners and operators, as well as other key mining personnel; and which mining companies are involved in projects in North America and overseas. Also included are 40 pages of updated maps showing major active mineral areas in Canada, the USD, and overseas.

Functional Fillers and Nanoscale Minerals: New Markets/New Horizons
Editor

Jon J. Kellar, 
Published by Society for Mining, Metallurgy, and Exploration, in 2006 
284 pages, 1 volume 

SUMMARY

Mineral additives are widespread in industrial manufacturing processes. So-called mineral fillers are used to extend raw materials and cut costs. Recently minerals and associated inorganic have frequently been used for their functionality and other mineral-specific qualitie

*ICARD 2006: Proceedings of the 7th International Conference on Acid Rock Drainage (ICARD)*

Editor

Published by ICARD, in 2006 

SUMMARY

The papers and extended abstracts in the 7th ICARD Proceedings cover management, case studies, prediction, closure/land use issues, treatment, modeling, mining legacy, prevention and control, characterization, emerging technologies, social/governmental sustainability issues, foresty and wetlands as post-mining land uses, socials and overguden, and impacts. 


North American Tunneling 2006


Editor

Levent Ozdemir, 
Published by Taylor & Francis, in 2006 
490 pages, 1 volume

SUMMARY

This proceedings from the 2006 North American Tunneling Conference includes a hardcover book and a CD version of the proceedings.

SME 2006 Annual Meeting Pre-Print CD-ROM

EDITOR
Published by Society for Mining, Metallurgy, and Exploration, in 2006 

SUMMARY
This CD contains the preprints from the 2006 SME Annual Meeting. Papers cover the technologies of coal, environment, geology, industrial minerals, mining and exploration, mineral and metallurgical processing, and mineral economics. Users will benefit from the full search capabilities. Everything you need to install, read, and print is included. Organization license available on request. Contact SME customer service for more information.

The Chemistry of Gold Extraction, Second Edition

AUTHOR
John O. Marsden and C. Iain House

SUMMARY
The Chemistry of Gold Extraction is an extensively revised and comprehensively updated edition of the well-known reference first published in 1992. It provides the broad base of knowledge that is now required by all those working in the gold extraction and gold processing industries. The book bridges the gap between research and industry by emphasizing the practical applications of chemical principles and techniques.

*THE HISTORY OF GRINDING*

AUTHOR
Alban J. Lynch, Chester A. Rowland

SUMMARY
An in-depth examination of the oldest engineering process, The History of Grinding begins at the start of agriculture and outlines how size reduction developed over the centuries(without completely immersing the reader in technical detail). Great technical achievements have led to the machines of today, which can grind solid particles at the rate of tens of thousands of tons per day. One certainty is the existence of the continuing need for size reduction to develop and fit the lifestyles of people both today and in the future. Photos and illustrations gleaned from numerous sources, a glossary, reference list, and index enhance the text. Chapters include Size Reduction from the Stone Age to the Space Age; The Science and the Scientists; Hand Stones; Water Wheels, Windmills, and Beyond; Stamp Mills and Crushers; Roller Mills; Tumbling Mills; Fine-Grinding Mills; Classifiers; Explosive Rock Breakage; and Size Reduction in the 21st Century.


----------



## alshangiti (17 مارس 2007)

*مواضيع شيقة*

ما هى المواضيع الشيقة التى تريدها .

الرابط الذى أرسلت لا يعمل


----------



## alshangiti (17 مارس 2007)

أخى ashrafnasr

الرابط لا يعمل , حاولت مرارا 

ممكن جدا , ولكن عن ماذا يتكلم هذا الموقع


----------



## alshangiti (17 مارس 2007)

ممنوع وضع البريد الالكترونى


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (4 أغسطس 2008)

ولا رابط شغال


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (4 أغسطس 2008)

الواحد ما صدق لقي كلمة كتب في هندسة المناجم


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (4 أغسطس 2008)

بس للاسف مفيش حاجة شغالة


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (4 أغسطس 2008)

نرجو المحاولة مرة اخري لتزويدنا بالكتب عن المناجم


----------



## أحمد زويل (20 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يسامحك


----------



## ساسي3 (2 يناير 2009)

أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على كتب في ميكانيكا الصخور وخصوصاً في الأختبارات المعملية، ولو فيه بالعربي تعملون معروف


----------



## Eng. Saleh Ajarmeh (9 فبراير 2010)

Dear members
There no free books from SME, actually it needs registration, but you can try by this link
http://www.smenet.org/


----------



## Eng. Saleh Ajarmeh (9 فبراير 2010)

Dear members
This link is very useful for downloading many subjects in engineering
http://openpdf.com/


----------



## Eng. Saleh Ajarmeh (9 فبراير 2010)

Also this one may be good
http://www.ebooks-space.com


----------



## muhamed.action (29 أكتوبر 2011)

على كل حال بارك الله فيك


----------



## younes géol (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جز*اك الله كل الخير​*


----------

